# Grind to machine



## Grateful Ant (Nov 29, 2017)

I was in my local cafe today buying coffee beans and the gent serving offered to grind them for me I explained I was learning so I wanted to work it out for my self at home. Then I thought if there coffee had been grinded perfectly good to make good coffee in there machine would that same grind work the same in my Gaggia classic.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Grateful Ant said:


> I was in my local cafe today buying coffee beans and the gent serving offered to grind them for me I explained I was learning so I wanted to work it out for my self at home. Then I thought if there coffee had been grinded perfectly good to make good coffee in there machine would that same grind work the same in my Gaggia classic.


No,

When you dial beans in (adjust to find the 'ideal' grind setting for a bean) you are finding the right combination for grinder AND machine.

How fast an extraction will take place will depend on a number of factors, such as the pressure and volume of water being pushed through at any given time, the space between the puck and shower screen to name but two.

Plus once ground the beans will gostale REALLY quickly..


----------



## Grateful Ant (Nov 29, 2017)

I see I suppose that makes sense our machines will probably be different temp as well as all the other factors.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Ditto what igm45 said. They will spend some time dialling their beans in for their machine every morning (and repeated checking/testing it during the day). One thing you can do that may be useful is watch them prepare the shot, how they use their machine and steam the milk. You can learn a lot from just watching! As time goes on, and as your taste developes, you will be able to judge for yourself if their technique is good or not!


----------



## wiggy97 (Aug 4, 2013)

Except at the Cafe San Eustacio in Rome where they still prepare the coffee behind a screen so you can't see what they are doing!

if you are curious it is possible to get a peek by watching from a less obvious vantage point.

Regrettably the coffee is now more for tourists rather than locals and serious drinkers.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Golden rule - always grind your own beans just the portion you need and just before loading the portafilter and pulling the shot.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

igm45 said:


> No,
> 
> When you dial beans in (adjust to find the 'ideal' grind setting for a bean) you are finding the right combination for grinder AND machine.
> 
> ...


Yes - like 30 minutes quickly!


----------

